# Hitchikers



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just thought I would put up a couple of pics not the best but I am excited . The worm is getting bigger . I have 3 brittle stars and a star fish sorry could not get a pic of the star.  I tested my water and ammonia nitrites are 0 nitrate is 0 to ph is 8.0


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

all great to have in your tank as long as the worm doesn't get too big. As they get bigger they will start eating zoas and mushrooms. Oh and don't touch the worms with your bare hands.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I read that and Ameekplec told me . I never see it go anywhere it comes out a couple of inches from a hole in the rock the retracts back in. Maybe comes out at night. I call him the Lurker


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoooo critters! My favorite part!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea really fun to see what comes out of the rocks. Course hubby thinks everything is creepy lol.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Yea really fun to see what comes out of the rocks. Course hubby thinks everything is creepy lol.


I am just wondering how just one month with the water in tank you got all this s...

It is fun now , which will create problems in the future,
I suggested that you use this product or similar

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=st-fworm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

It came out of the live rock that I added a few days ago when my cycle finished, as a matter of fact it is fun and it is not a flat worm its a bristle worm and nothing wrong with bristle stars. Are you trying to scare me or help.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are harmless, don't worry Pat. Everyone has them, even if they say they don't


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't  I've never seen bristle worms in my reef on account of all the critters who like to eat them in the night. Nor do I have stomatellas because my shrimps seem to love eating them....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

See, even though he says he doesn't have them, he does!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Are you trying to scare me or help.


Of course I am trying to help. I suggested to use this liquid, because today you got harmless stuff, *but you do not know what you will get tomorrow.* I seen tanks full of these harmless worms and it does not look good in my and owners opinion.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> Of course I am trying to help. I suggested to use this liquid, because today you got harmless stuff, *but you do not know what you will get tomorrow.* I seen tanks full of these harmless worms and it does not look good in my and owners opinion.


Oh ok thanks Pat


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i have had two limpets, the fire worms/bristles, colonista snails, little tiny star fish, slug-looking things, and i have this pretty cool looking polyp. almost a zoa/paly, but not.. and very tiny. also the creepy calcium-tube caterpillars (as i call them) and spaghetti worms!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

The do grow  I called this one Harry. He lived under an open Brain for several months.


----------

